# User Upload Files & Comments...PHP Script Question



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello everybody. I am looking for a PHP script that will allow members to sign up and upload files to the server, and then have other members see them and leave comments on them, or vote whether they like the file the user has submitted or not. 

I need one with no file extension restrictions, and one that doesnt require shell access to install. 

Which ones do you guys like, or have heard are good?

Thanks

-Mark


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Do you have an FTP Server?


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, the web hosting plan I will be using has FTP access....so yes. 

I also have a FTP server here on these premesis that runs FreeBSD, but I dont know for sure if I want to be serving all these files from there. 

-Mark


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, I tried phpnuke just to see, and I'm getting errors with the SQL file they gave when trying to execute it in phpmyadmin, but I heard that cannot upload files anyway, just link to downloads, so I'm still looking.

brendandonhu, any suggestions?

-Mark


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Got the PHP Nuke errors fixed, but it doesnt do what I need. 

Can someone please help me out? 

-Mark


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

I found one that has pretty much all the features I want, except the ability for submitters to have their own page with all their submissions on it:

http://www.arkitus.com/

It's called Arki-DB. The only problem is that one feature issue above, and it's in BETA 4 with many problems.

So thats a perfect example of almost everything I want, but with all the problems of a BETA version.

Any ideas of a similar script that has that one above feature additionally?

-Mark


----------

